# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Καταστήματα στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης

## pamig

Καλημέρα!Μπορείτε να μου πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ
καταστήματα απ' όπου αγοράζετε εξαρτήματα στο Ηράκλειο??
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε pamig το βασικοτερο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικον ειναι το ΑΤΟΜΟ και βρικσκεται στην οδο νταλιανι αν δεν κανω λαθος στο οποιο βρικεις τα παντα και σε πολλη καλες τιμες. υπαρχει επισεις και ο λυδακης που ειναι πισω απο τον αγιο μηνα αλλα δεν βρισκεις και πολλα πραγματα και οι τιμες του ειναι πολλη τσουχτερες!! αλλο ενα μαγαζι που ξερω ακομα βρισκεται στον πορο αλλα ειναι μακρια μου και αυτος ασχολητε πιο πολλη (ηχοσυστηματα) αυτοκινητον!! αυτα!!  :Smile:

----------

phazer17 (11-05-16)

----------


## sgoum

Ναι το ΑΤΟΜΟ ειναι πολυ καλο.
Εχει παρα πολλα.Ακομη και micro

----------


## pamig

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## staaronis3

Το πιο καλό είναι το άτομο (μου το έχουν πει πολύ καλοί ηλεκτρονικοί) και είναι στην νταλιάνη κοντα στο e-shop. είναι και ο σφυράκης στην γιαμαλάκη αλλα είναι κάπως ακριβός (έχει όμως ορέα κολιτήρια και πολύμετρα).

----------


## morpheas_76

Λοιπον επειδη εχω χασει και εγω κανα 2 φεγγαρια μεσα στο Ηρακλειο ψαχνωντας το ενα και το αλλο :Cursing: , αναλυω 

ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ , ηλεκτρονικο μαγαζι (οδος Νταλιανη,πλησιον Καινουργιας Πορτας) , ωραριο : μην πας πριν τις 10 το πρωι , γιατι ο Μανολης δεν ανοιγει πιο μπροστα , τους πρωτους πρωινους(τους αγχοτικους) δεν τους θέλει.. επεισης αν καπνιζεις ---> θα εξυπηρετηθεις τελευταιος!!! Ξερει παρα πολλα πραγματα και εχει και γνωσεις απο τσιπακια!! Απλα ετοιμασου για αναμονη 1 ωρα +++ !!

ΑΝΤΩΝΙΑ: Ειναι περιπου πισω απο το Interclinic , έχει πολλα που δεν εχουν οι υπολοιποι (Ήταν η πρωτη που έφερε θερμοσυστελλόμενο στο Ηράκλειο).. οι τιμες τις ως προς την αποσταση που κανει κανεις για να παει εκει ποτε δεν μου άρεσαν ...

Λυδακης .. στον Αγιο Μηνα (εβλογησον!) .. πανακριβος ειναι ο θεομπαιχτης!! Κυριως παλιο stock δουλευει... παντως ειναι κεντρο .. your choise.

Σφυράκης : Γιαμαλάκη street , πολλα και διάφορα , (παλιά ήταν ο μόνος που έφερνε καλής ποιότητας υλικά για αποχάλκωση)

Νομιζω Συντιχάκης ειναι αυτος επι της Ικάρου κοντα στον Πορο (πριν το Κοτονεον--> δοκιμασε σφηνακια-γύρου!) Πολυ υλικο για εγκαταστασεις ήχου και τηλεόρασης .. επεισης σχεδόν οτι πουλιέται σε blister αυτος πρεπει να το έχει. 

Σακαδάκης Μιχάλης (στο στενο απέναντι απο το παλιο DNA) .. μπορεί να σου φέρει τα πάντα και αν του πεις οτι ασχολήσε , μπορει να γίνει χαλί να τον πατήσεις. 

Εαν θέλετε κατι πιο εξειδικευμένο σαν ανταλλακτικο απο ηλεκτρονικα , στειλτε μου ενα mail και θα σας βρω ποιος μπορει να το έχει .Τα υπόλοιπα μαγαζάκια που μοιάζουν με μαγαζι ηλεκτρονικων κυρίως πουλάνε τηλεκοντρολ ή κινητα κτλ.Κάντε μια βόλτα έστω μια φορά απο το καθένα για να δειτε ...

Προσωπική μου γνώμη : ATOMO ή Σακαδάκης (για λίγο πιο απόκεντρα)

----------


## IOANNIS

τον Σακαδάκης Μιχάλης, δεν τον ηξερα!! πρωτη φορα τον ακουω... 
θα τον επισκευτω λειαν συντομος.... :Lol:

----------


## Georges

Επίσης να συμπληρώσω, ότι υπάρχει και ο Φαρσάρης επί της Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως, κατεβαίνωντας δεξιά λιγο πριν τα φανάρια που είναι ο Σαβοϊδάκης.

Προσωπικά βέβαια, μόνο ΑΤΟΜΟ.

----------


## VasilisL

Για καντε ενα explain που βρισκεται ο Σακαδακης, γιατι δεν πολυ ξερω τα κατατοπια... :Confused1:

----------


## morpheas_76

> Για καντε ενα explain που βρισκεται ο Σακαδακης, γιατι δεν πολυ ξερω τα κατατοπια...



Την οδο δεν την θυμάμαι , αλλα ειναι : απο την διακλάδωση Εθνικης Αντιστάσεως και Ικάρου (BOWLING), προχωράς επι της Ικάρου ουτε 50 μέτρα με κατεύθυνση το αεροδρόμιο , στο πρώτο στενο δεξια!! Εαν προχωρήσεις μέσα στο στενο (λιγο πιο κατω υποχρεωτικα πρεπει να στριψεις δεξια) επάνω στην πρωτη γωνια δεξια... ειναι ο Σακαδάκης...   

Ασχολείται πολυ με LED (κραταει και αρκετο στοκ ) και είναι απο τους λίγους ηλεκτρονικους στο Ηράκλειο που έχει μέσα στο μαγαζι του εργαστήριο . Hobby του πρεπει να ειναι τα ηλεκτρονικα αν τον εχω κοψει σωστα ...(επεισης μπορείτε να παζαριάσετε αν θέλετε κατι ανετα... πήρα προσφατα απο εκει ενα σταθμο κολλησης και ενα σταθεροποιημένο τροφ. 0-30 5Α σχεδόν 20% πιο κάτω απο όπου τα έβρισκα μέσω δικτύου ... 
Μπορεί να μην ειναι σαν το Ατομο (πήχτρα στην πραγματια) αλλα απο ολους τους υπόλοιπους ξέρει σίγουρα παραπάνω.Εγώ έχω καταλήξει σε αυτους τους δυο.   

Πάντως ζηλέύω ενα μαγαζί στην Αθήνα που είχα παει πριν 4 χρόνια (δεν θυμαμαι πως το λένε) και είχε 3 ή 4 ορόφους πράγματα(ηλεκτρονικά)!!!Είχα χαζέψει... δεν ήθελα να φύγω..!!

----------


## IOANNIS

σημερα επισκεφτηκα τον Σακαδακη. σαν ανθρωπος ειναι πολυ καλος και λογικα και σαν ηλεκτρονικος απο τα λιγα που ειπαμε.
τωρα απο θεμα ηλεκτρονικων υλικων δεν εχει και πολλα πραγματα, και επισεις απο τιμες ειναι ακριβος.....
πηρα μερικα πραγματα(σαν πρωτη φορα που πηγα, επρεπε να παρω κατι) και μου πηρε 10 ευρω παραπανω απο οτι κανουν στο ατομο(μιζερακης), και συγκεκριμενα ειχα παει εχθες στο ατομο και πηρα μερικα υλικα, και σημερα ξαναπηρα ακριβως τα ιδια απο τον σακαδακη, αλλα με 10 ευρω παραπανω...
προσωπικη μου αποψη μονο ΑΤΟΜΟ για το λογο οτι εχει ποικιλια ηλεκτρονικων υλικων, και χαμηλες τιμες!!!

----------


## morpheas_76

Γιαννη τι να σου πω... μπορει να εχεις δίκιο.. Δεν ειμαι και επαγγελματίας ηλεκτρονικος, παντως σαν εργαλεία μου τα έδωσε σε καλη τιμη, αν συγκρινω με το Internet τιμες. Εμενα μου αρεσει επειση ειναι απομερα και μπορω να μπαρκαρω.. Μενω στην Αμουδάρα και δεν μπορω να μπαινω στο κεντρο για 10 υλικα!! Ο Μανολης(το Ατομο ) μετακομιζει τώρα 10 Χρονια απο εκει που ειναι , που για να βρεις παρκιν πρεπει να εχεις τυχη βουνο + 30 λεπτα minimum/πελάτη πριν απο εσένα(Ξέρεις πόσους είχα εξυπηρετήσει εγώ μπας και παμε πιο γρήγορα?)!! 

Παντως επειδη εγω αγόρασα τον προηγούμενο μήνα 180€ σε αντιστασεις-πυκνωτες-διοδους και κατι ποντεσιομετράκια , πιστεύω οτι καλό ειναι να περάσω και απο το Ατομο για να δω τις τιμες...

Γιάννη  αν δεις και κάποια άλλη διαφορά σε στοκ(παράξενα υλικα) πουθενα , γραψτο σε παρακαλω,  να ενημερωνόμαστε και εμεις οι υπόλοιποι...

----------


## luhe98922

Παίδες εγώ πάω στου Σφυράκη... μπορεί να του έχουν τελειώσει κάποια ποτενσιόμετρα αλλά έχει πολύ καλη συλλογη απο IC... Και μένω και απο πάνω οπότε κατεβαίνω όποτε θέλω ακόμα κ με τις παντόφλες! :Thumbup:  :Very Happy:

----------


## radioamateur

> Λοιπον επειδη εχω χασει και εγω κανα 2 φεγγαρια μεσα στο Ηρακλειο ψαχνωντας το ενα και το αλλο, αναλυω 
> 
> ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ , ηλεκτρονικο μαγαζι (οδος Νταλιανη,πλησιον Καινουργιας Πορτας) , ωραριο : μην πας πριν τις 10 το πρωι , γιατι ο Μανολης δεν ανοιγει πιο μπροστα , τους πρωτους πρωινους(τους αγχοτικους) δεν τους θέλει.. επεισης αν καπνιζεις ---> θα εξυπηρετηθεις τελευταιος!!! Ξερει παρα πολλα πραγματα και εχει και γνωσεις απο τσιπακια!! Απλα ετοιμασου για αναμονη 1 ωρα +++ !!
> 
> ΑΝΤΩΝΙΑ: Ειναι περιπου πισω απο το Interclinic , έχει πολλα που δεν εχουν οι υπολοιποι (Ήταν η πρωτη που έφερε θερμοσυστελλόμενο στο Ηράκλειο).. οι τιμες τις ως προς την αποσταση που κανει κανεις για να παει εκει ποτε δεν μου άρεσαν ...
> 
> Λυδακης .. στον Αγιο Μηνα (εβλογησον!) .. πανακριβος ειναι ο θεομπαιχτης!! Κυριως παλιο stock δουλευει... παντως ειναι κεντρο .. your choise.
> 
> Σφυράκης : Γιαμαλάκη street , πολλα και διάφορα , (παλιά ήταν ο μόνος που έφερνε καλής ποιότητας υλικά για αποχάλκωση)
> ...



Έχει κανείς το τηλεφωνικό νούμερο του καταστήματος " ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ";
Ευχαριστώ...
 :Drool:

----------


## sokos4

www.google.gr Πατάς "άτομο ηράκλειο" και βουαλά!
2810283093
Αν δεν απαντά πιθανόν να βαριέται να σηκώσει το τηλέφωνο.

----------


## radioamateur

Όντως δεν απαντά... Δεν έχει κανένα mail;  :W00t:

----------


## morpheas_76

Αν δεν απαντά πιθανόν να βαριέται να σηκώσει το τηλέφωνο.   ΙΣΧΥΕΙ!!!!

Καλύτερα να πας απο εκει απογευματακι μετα τις 6...  :Biggrin: 


_ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ , ηλεκτρονικο μαγαζι (οδος Νταλιανη,πλησιον Καινουργιας Πορτας) , ωραριο : μην πας πριν τις 10 το πρωι , γιατι ο Μανολης δεν ανοιγει πιο μπροστα , τους πρωτους πρωινους(τους αγχοτικους) δεν τους θέλει.. επεισης αν καπνιζεις ---> θα εξυπηρετηθεις τελευταιος!!! Ξερει παρα πολλα πραγματα και εχει και γνωσεις απο τσιπακια!! Απλα ετοιμασου για αναμονη 1 ωρα +++ !!_

----------


## gas_liosia

Τηλ. του "Άτομο": 6973604330... Μην ξαφνιάζεστε... δεν είναι το προσωπικό του κινητό τηλέφωνο. Αυτό χρησιμοποιεί για το μαγαζί.  :Wink:

----------


## vvasilis

Καλημέρα φίλε μου ψάχνω  :Confused1:  ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές 560μF/400V axial τοποθέτηση μήπως ξέρεις ποιος έχει στο Ηράκλειο.

Χρησιμοποίησε το email

vvvasilis@yahoo.gr

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Και οι δυο καλοί είναι Ο καθένας με τις  χάρες του. 
Στο Μανώλη βρίσκεις δύσκολα υλικά αλλά πρέπει να υποστείς ταλαιπωρία και να έχεις υπομονή 
Στο Μιχάλη έχεις εύκολο παρκάρισμα, αρκετά υλικά με τις τρέχουσες σειρές,  συμβουλές αν δεν ξέρεις τι να κάνεις 
και για τις  τιμές ι για να βρίσκεις αυτό που θέλεις στο Ηράκλειο κάποιος πρέπει να πληρώνει και το κόστος στο στοκ. Αλλιώς κάντε εσείς ένα μαγαζί που παραπονιέστε να ερχόμαστε οι λοιποί  να μας τα δίνετε στο κόστος. 
Οι τιμές και των δύο είναι καλές για το Ηράκλειο.

----------


## Σβολιαντόπουλος

Το άτομο όντως είναι το καλύτερο ,άψωγη εξυπηρέτηση και πολύ καλές τιμές,σας το συστήνω με κλειστά μάτια!!!!!!!!!
 Πήγα και αλλού αλλά οι επισκευές που κάνανε στον φορτιστή μου HP (3 φορρές μέσα σε 3 μήνες και έδωσα 20 ευρώ και ξαναχάλασε)και επειδή του είπα οτι το ανταλακτικό μπορεί να μην είναι καλό κράτησε το Laptop 3 μέρες και μετά μου είπε ότι δεν το κάνει!!!!!
Ευχαριστώ το άτομο και τους φίλους που το προτείνανε!!!

----------


## Georggg

Καλησπέρα, νέο μέλος εδώ. Επι του θέματος τώρα ,πήγα στο "Άτομο" για κάτι υλικά που ήθελα λίγο πριν τις 12 το μεσημέρι, οι τιμές είναι τσιμπημένες σε σχέση με το ίντερνετ αλλά λογικές σε σχέση με τις τιμές άλλων καταστημάτων στην Κρήτη, πήγα να τον ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα αλλά είδα ότι δεν είχε πολύ όρεξη για κουβέντα μάλλον λόγω φόρτου εργασίας, κατά τα άλλα όλα καλά, βρήκα αυτά που ήθελα..

----------

phazer17 (11-05-16)

----------


## @topos

Kαλησπερα,θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν γνωριζετε καποιο καταστημα που θα μπορουσε να μου αλλαξει ενα βυσμα τροφοδοσιας(το εχω προμηθευτει ηδη) σε μητρικη λαπτοπ.
Επισης εαν θα γνωριζατε ποσο θα μπορουσε να ζητησει.Εννοειτε οτι θα του παω μονο την μητρικη οποτε εκτιμω οτι δεν θα πρεπει να του παρει πανω απο ενα 7λεπτο ξεκολλημα του παλιου jack και κολλημα του καινουργιου.


Γενικοτερα ασχολουμε αρκετα με επισκευες desktop/laptop και εχω κολλησει το παλιο βυσμα αρκετες φορες,αλλα μιας και ειμαι "αυτοδιδακτος" με το κολλητηρι θα προτιμουσα να μου κανει την αλλαγη καποιος που ξερει.

Υ.Γ Καπου σε μια συζητηση ακουσα οτι υπηρχε καποιος στο ηρακλειο που αλλαζε μπαταριες (στοιχεια) στις μπαταριες των λαπτοπ,- προσπαθησα και μονος μου αλλα με το κολλητηρι δεν κρατανε οι κολλησεις και μαλλων θελει "ποντα"-Ξερει κανεις ποιος ειναι?

----------


## mtzag

Στο ηρακλειο κανεις δεν κολαει li ion με ποντα πηρα τηλεφωνο στο γερμανο και σε αλλα μπαταριαδικα και ολοι κολανε μονο ni mh γιατι λεει οι li ion θελουνε ειδικη ποντα και δεν εχουνε το μηχανημα.
Γι αυτο εφτιαξα εγω δικια μου ποντα να κανω αυτη τη δουλεια απο μετασχηματιστη που αλλαξα το δευτερευον.
Για να τις κολησεις θελεις solder tabs τροπο να ανοιξεις την παλια πλαστικη μπαταρια χωρις να σπασεις τα καπακια και μια ποντα για αυτη τη δουλεια (δεν κανουνε ολες οι ποντες)
Επισης τα νεα cells που θα βαλεις μεσα κοιταξε να ειναι κατι ποιοτικο οπως ncr18650a ή icr30A 8-8.5 κανει το ενα και εχουνε τη μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα.
Υπαρχουνε και πολυ φτηνοτερα και με 1.5 ευρω το cell αλλα ειναι κινεζικα ειναι μαπα και επικυνδινα.

----------

